# Toshiba TV Help



## hpball (Feb 18, 2008)

Toshiba 51HX83 rear projection TV with sound but no picture (total black). Tried the obvious unplug to reset. No luck. Thought maybe it was a bad lamp since its 4 years old, but can't seem to find a reference to any lamps for this TV anywhere, and of course Toshiba is no help. Any clues anyone?


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

do u have a vcr or dvd player hooked up 2 it & if so, can u see video then? can u access the tv menu via the remote?


----------



## hpball (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes to the VCR. I can get sound but no access to menu. Picture totally black. Apparently there is no lamp in this type of set?


----------

